# Sacrifice - Part 5



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks to encouragement from other posters on this forum, I've become a spamming fool for my story today. So without further ado, here is Part 5-

Sacrifice Part 5

Shimmering threads of bright light rose from the tomb, like wispy trails of smoke and began to converge a few feet above the stone sarcophagus. The snaking ribbons of mystical energy swirled in the air for a few seconds before combining into the shape of tall and striking woman dressed in the resplendent armour of a Sister of Battle.

Lexington took a step back and gazed up in awe as the figure of Saint Augustine finished it’s transformation from ethereal spirit into the illusion of flesh and blood. Through the glowing haze that surrounded her, Lexington could make out her statuesque features. A beautiful woman standing nearly seven feet tall clad in bejewelled white armour accented by a flowing deep blue cloak, her straight black hair fell beyond her shoulders and her narrow cheekbones and angular nose helped to frame the sparkling emerald pupils within her eyes.

‘What manner of devil are you?!’ exclaimed Lexington.

‘I am no devil Space Marine, I am Saint Augustine, protector of this world and Canoness of the Order of the White Dagger’ the vision spoke candidly and with conviction, it’s unearthly stare seemingly penetrating Lexington’s soul.

Just over ten years ago, Lexington’s squad had been seconded to the Inquisition and he had fought many campaigns against the heretical witches and sorcerers that plague the Imperium. He had personally fired upon all manner of daemons, entities and Warp spawn during these crusades and knew the power that these creatures could unleash on the mortal plane . Without another moment’s thought, Lexington levelled his bolter in one hand and readied his sword in the other.

Saint Augustine gestured with her porcelain like right hand and wisps of light snaked from her fingers. The trails of pure white energy raced across the mausoleum and wrapped themselves around the Space Marine Sergeant, constricting his limbs and paralysing his movements. With another deft wave of her hand, Saint Augustine lifted Lexington from the ground and allowed him to float up to eye level, so they could converse face to face more then a metre above the ground of the tomb.

‘You claim you are from the White Dagger?! There is no such Order! Your heresy and lies are an affront to the Emperor! Now release me and face Imperial justice witch!’ Lexington shouted defiantly.

‘Imperial justice?! Why have you come here Marine?!’ Saint Augustine retorted in an equally defiant tone.

‘Your foul powers have tainted my fellow brothers and you must be stopped! Now release me and let us fight on even ground!’ Lexington replied, spitting his words of vengeance towards the woman’s face. 

‘As you wish’ came the eerily calm response from the glowing Sister.

Her hand gestured again and Lexington was dropped to the floor, his unearthly bonds disappearing into the ether. The Sergeant landed gracefully and sprung up into a battle stance. Saint Augustine drifted gracefully down to the floor and stood barely two feet away from Lexington, her hands resting impudently on her hips.

Lexington squeezed the trigger on his Bolter and unleashed a torrent of mass reactive shells towards his target. His bullets passed straight through her ghostly image and shattered against the mausoleum wall behind her. Surprised by this strange turn of events, Lexington instinctively pressed the button on his Chainsword and swung the mighty weapon towards his prey. Saint Augustine didn’t even attempt to dodge the vicious blow and his attack landed squarely on target. The blade passed effortlessly from her left shoulder, through her mid section and exited cleanly from the right hand side of her waist.

She looked at the Marine with a cruel smile upon her face and crossed her arms in front of her chest in a posture of arrogance. Both the sword and the bolter had failed to cause any form of damage upon her body.

‘What manner of sorcery is this?! I have no desire to fight apparitions, the illusion you project only delays your fate daemoness! Tell me where you truly lie and I will make your passing swift!’ demanded the enraged Lexington.

‘My physical remains lie in that grave. You can dig them up if you like, but it will do you no good’ Saint Augustine smirked with supreme confidence.

‘We shall see about that’ sneered the Marine Sergeant and with that he levelled his sword again, but this time he had a different target, the stone sarcophagus concealing the witch’s remains. He swung his fearsome weapon mightily and brought it crashing down onto the stone structure, the blade cutting through six inches of solid stone and slicing through the waist of the carved figure lying on top of the tomb.

‘I cannot allow you to destroy this shrine Sergeant Lexington!’ Saint Augustine commanded, her hand gesturing once again to enwrap the Marine in spiritual bonds.

‘And I cannot allow you to blaspheme against the Emperor by declaring yourself a Saint and forcing others to worship you!’ declared Lexington, struggling against the binding ribbons of light.

‘Forcing others to worship me? I have been accused of many things in my time, but forcing others to worship me is an abhorrent falsehood, which I will not stand for’ Saint Augustine made a new gesture with her hands and the ribbons of light surrounding Lexington exploded with electric shocks, the white hot flashes of pain caused agony throughout his body.

‘Once I have escaped from your bonds, I will notify the Inquisition of your blatant heresies. They will return to finish the Exterminatus properly this time, I will make sure of it!’ mocked Lexington, the apparent torment caused by the electric shocks still evident upon his face despite his sneering smile.

‘No, they will not. The Inquisition will never threaten Verity again’ replied Saint Augustine, preparing her hands for another gesture that would equal torment for her captive.

Before she could send another wave of excruciating suffering towards her victim, Lexington yelled a warning towards her.

‘You think you can silence me witch, I have safeguards put in place if I do not return. Your planet will be bathed in holy fire and every last vestige of your defilement shall be wiped clean from the galaxy forever!’

‘I am going to tell you a story Space Marine, a story that is nearly four thousand years old and you will listen to every word.’ Replied the unearthly Saint, an air of quiet confidence and authority in her voice.

‘I will not allow your words to corrupt my ears like so many devious serpents…’ Lexington countered.

But his words were cut short as the vision waved her hand once again and the Sergeant found himself unable to speak, his mouth sealed shut by the Battle Sister’s otherworldly magics.

‘I said that you will listen Marine, I did not say that I would allow you to speak. Now bear witness to the Legend of Saint Augustine.’

Part 6 to follow


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

keep them comming Unknown Soldier ,i'm looking forward to no 6


----------

